# Is it really free?



## pigpen

So for a while now i've been hearing people say "if you boof it, it's free"

has anyone actually gotten free drugs under the pretense that you would be putting them in your butt?

i for one would boof some molly if it were free.

any comments on the matter would be appreciated.


----------



## FLoP

As in," I will give you free drugs if you put them up your butt"?


----------



## pigpen

yes, someone giving away drugs to those willing to put them in their poop shoot.


----------



## ipoPua

LOL i guess if you find the right person. hhahahaha


----------



## FLoP

I'd be down. Molly sounds fun. I'm curious what coke would do. It would numb..... Maybe I can get my girl to boof some coke for me..ahaha


----------



## Kim Chee

pigpen said:


> So for a while now i've been hearing people say "if you boof it, it's free"


 
So, I imagine they actually want to see you do it and not just hear about your boofing experience, right?
Nothing new about this: There's all kinds of weirdos out there who would like to see you shove something
up your butt. I have a Nebuchadnezzar of champagne that you can have if you boof it. 






****Maybe they said, "boost it"?


----------



## pigpen

mmmmmmmichael said:


> ****Maybe they said, "boost it"?


 
haha, no boof is the term, i've talked about it to a lot of different people, but no one has admitted to actually doing it.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Hahaha are you serious about this question  hahaha


----------



## pigpen

ayyyjayyy said:


> Hahaha are you serious about this question  hahaha


 
yes, very much so. i wanna hear about a time that someone got free drugs that were for suppository purposes.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

I'm a little confused. Like someone gave you free drugs but you had to out it in your ass? For storage or for personal pleasure/drug ingestion??


----------



## pigpen

no one has offered, i've just heard a lot of people joke about it.

but the idea is that you mix whatever powdered drugs with water and then put them in a turkey baster and shoot them into your butt. not necessarily for sexual pleasure, just to get high for free. or to watch someone do something ridiculous if your the one giving the drugs to the boofer.


----------



## Doobie_D

80% absorption rate goin down that road! Cant argue with that.


----------



## pigpen

oh yeah, i forgot to mention, boofing is the 2nd most effective way to ingest drugs, trumped by IV injection.

give to me your boofing stories!


----------



## Kim Chee

Doobie_D said:


> 80% absorption rate goin down that road! Cant argue with that.


 
What's 80% of 8 inches?


----------



## pigpen

mmmmmmmichael said:


> What's 80% of 8 inches?


 
about six and a half inches.

where ya goin with this?


----------



## Doobie_D

im goin to the store for a turkey baster and a sixer


----------



## dprogram

Doobie_D said:


> im goin to the store for a turkey baster and a sixer


So funny!


----------



## EphemeralStick

haha dear god. I'd give someone free shit to see that! thats hilarious.


----------



## bryanpaul

there should be a boofing thread under "Pictures" where we can all share our experiences...in visual form....of putting things in our butts.................one of the funniest things i EVER saw on the road was my two buddies, facefirst in the dirt with syringes(tips broken off) stickin outta their butts.....HAAAAHHAAAAAA....... rather put it in mah arm then in mah butt


----------



## ayyyjayyy

Hahahha


----------



## pigpen

ayyyjayyy said:


> Hahahha


hey man , it's no joke, boofin is serious business.


----------



## Kim Chee

pigpen said:


> hey man , it's no joke, boofin is serious business.


No, its close cousin "boffing" is serious business my friend.


----------



## ayyyjayyy

pigpen said:


> hey man , it's no joke, boofin is serious business.



Hahah yeah. I've stuck some ecstasy in my ass before (years ago). I honestly didn't notice a difference though.


----------



## pigpen

mmmmmmmichael said:


> No, its close cousin "boffing" is serious business my friend.


i did a search on boffing and the two results i came upon were 1. to have sexual intercourse with and 2. a lightweight weapon coated in foam used for LARPing.

which were you speaking of?


----------



## Dead horse

Yikes, I've met bikers in jail that pay handsomely for people to shove dope in their asses and purposely go to jail for breaking windows and other stupid little stint shit


----------



## Kim Chee

pigpen said:


> i did a search on boffing and the two results i came upon were 1. to have sexual intercourse with and 2. a lightweight weapon coated in foam used for LARPing.
> 
> which were you speaking of?


 
I think this may shed some light on the subject. But, if you like to boff with foam I don't think anybody will hold that against you.


----------



## pigpen

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I think this may shed some light on the subject. But, if you like to boff with foam I don't think anybody will hold that against you.


 
indeed.


----------



## WingNnt

boofing drugs isnt that big of a deal, id totally shove free drugs up my ass


----------



## slips

hahahahah thats not the type of thing i would do to get somtin 4 free


----------



## wildboy860

hell yeah, free drugs. IM THERE!!!!!


----------



## wildboy860

WingNnt said:


> boofing drugs isnt that big of a deal, id totally shove free drugs up my ass


hell yeah freeganism to the max!!!!!! \m/


----------



## Cardboard

I have offered this deal to people. I even administered it myself once. But I guess I like to push peoples boundries when they want something for free. I also gave some kid a litre bottle of moonshine on the grounds that he drink it all, right then. Kind of the same thing I guess. 
I am not into watching it, Nor have I put drugs in my butt. Once I tried with coffee, I can see the appeal. A cup of coffee was like smoking a rock... I just always thought it was funny to get people to do something they wouldnt normally do.
What ever happened to the term "keestering"?
Hmmm... Im so 2005.


----------



## Pheonix

yea, I've heard and seen this a couple times back when I was going to raves. It's mostly done with XTC and most E-whore wound do ANYTHING for a pill and I do mean ANYTHING. I've heard it was 90% absorbsion but I never did it cause that just not good enough for me I slammed everything I could into my veins for the full 100%.


----------



## Kamera

i was at a show once when a guy boofed vodka. i didnt see it tho it was prolly a funny sight with one guy doing a handstand and the other pouring vodka down his asshole lol


----------

